# Worst thing about this site



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

I gotta tell ya, the worst thing about this site is seeing photos and reading about you R's hunting success a week before I get there. It makes the time drag and my productivity at work goes to poop. My dog's been whining every morning (she see's camo and she knows what's coming up) and my wife and kids are going crazy from me blowin' the calls. Going shopping for the trip tonight (hello, liquor store), my deke's and gear have been ready for weeks. Congrats to everybody for their success and I'll see you on the 5th. :beer:


----------



## little hunter (Oct 12, 2006)

ya man, our opener isnt until saturday and ive had to sit here all week looking at those darn pictures of wonderful hunts and stories, lol :wink:


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

itchy said:


> I gotta tell ya, the worst thing about this site is seeing photos and reading about you R's hunting success a week before I get there. It makes the time drag and my productivity at work goes to poop. My dog's been whining every morning (she see's camo and she knows what's coming up) and my wife and kids are going crazy from me blowin' the calls. Going shopping for the trip tonight (hello, liquor store), my deke's and gear have been ready for weeks. Congrats to everybody for their success and I'll see you on the 5th. :beer:


Well i suppose i better get my lawnchair ready to park out off hwy2 and watch the boat parade! I hope they will throw candy this year! :lol:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

hahahaha good call!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

LOL thats a good one!


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I know what you mean. My lab (Bear) has been hounding me for three days now. I'm getting my gear prepped. She knows.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

:lol: Good luck man! The birds tend to disapear for a while when they see the previously mentioned boat parade show up.


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

User will remain unnamed said:


> A NR just started the debate again when it was no where to be


I guess this rings true here as well.

What ever happened to "Thanks, good luck hunting this weekend"?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

DakotaDog72 said:


> User will remain unnamed said:
> 
> 
> > A NR just started the debate again when it was no where to be
> ...


Good luck hunting this week-end.


----------



## fasteddie (Jul 13, 2006)

ruger1 said:


> I know what you mean. My lab (Bear) has been hounding me for three days now. I'm getting my gear prepped. She knows.


My Black Lab Dixie has watched all my gear get piled and loaded for the last few days. I kept saying huntin and bird and she figured it out. Heading out today. See you Saturday.


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

> Good luck hunting this week-end.


 :lol: :beer: :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Don't let a couple of negative guys ruin your anticipation...you should have a good time, good numbers in most parts.

Good hunting


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

i didn't mean to rip.... i am a NR in the other states that i hunt. Im just poking a little fun! GOOD LUCK! :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Can't wait to pound the divers in a boat on D.L. myself! Good Luck!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

DakotaDog72 said:


> User will remain unnamed said:
> 
> 
> > A NR just started the debate again when it was no where to be
> ...


:homer: dope! :homer:

I'd guess that you were referring to me. Also just joking, as you you can see by the emoticon. I also threw a good luck in there. In all honesty, we planned on hunting during the week but struggled to find a good mallard feed within a reasonable distance! Just saying very early and very late are my favorite times.

I also hunt in at least 3 states a year :beer:

Good luck hunting this weekend.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

chris lillehoff said:


> Well i suppose i better get my lawnchair ready to park out off hwy2 and watch the boat parade! I hope they will throw candy this year! :lol:


No candy. But I will toss you a Keystone Lite as I drive if you are waiting on the intersection of 2 and I-29. :beer:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

make it a bud light and I will be waiting, lol. Lille, how about we set up a toll booth at I-29 & 2 intersection and charge a beer for everyone in the vehicle and I bet we could through a pretty good ripper on saturday night, lmao. If your pulling a duck boat the toll goes up to a 6 pack, oh the possibilities, haha.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

HonkerExpress said:


> make it a bud light and I will be waiting, lol. Lille, how about we set up a toll booth at I-29 & 2 intersection and charge a beer for everyone in the vehicle and I bet we could through a pretty good ripper on saturday night, lmao. If your pulling a duck boat the toll goes up to a 6 pack, oh the possibilities, haha.


dude i would totally be down but im doing the old switcharoo and hunting sota on saturday.....they all leave and i move in HAHA

Huntin the EASTSUUUHHIIIDDE gangsta!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

chris lillehoff said:


> HonkerExpress said:
> 
> 
> > make it a bud light and I will be waiting, lol. Lille, how about we set up a toll booth at I-29 & 2 intersection and charge a beer for everyone in the vehicle and I bet we could through a pretty good ripper on saturday night, lmao. If your pulling a duck boat the toll goes up to a 6 pack, oh the possibilities, haha.
> ...


Someone's gotta go push those 2 flocks back into ND where they belong!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

LMAO, good luck to you this weekend Liile, hit em up good. Maybe see ya around Nodak next weekend. Talk to you laters. By the way, do we ever meet for Delta during the week anymore? Laters.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Well move to ND then you dont have to worry about it.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

HonkerExpress said:


> make it a bud light and I will be waiting, lol.


I'll settle out of court for a forty ounce of Old English!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

hwy 2 gets the boat parade too? i know hwy 1 gets the boat parade heavy. im interested in seeing the new modles out this year. if u dont get enough of the boat parade on hwy 2 you should come down to hwy 1 parade cuz it is usually a week long deal!!! i heard one rumor that there even gonna have a marching band for the opening ceremony!!!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh boy a marching band this year? They ain't f'in around are they, lmao. I might have to come check that one out. Nothing like a good parade to lift the spirts up, haha. :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> i heard one rumor that there even gonna have a marching band for the opening ceremony!!!


I'm not in the game but that IS funny.... :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PJ said:


> a forty ounce of Old English!


Whenever I think of Old English, I think of the old Dr. Dre video (Nuttin but a G Thing) when they open the fridge and it was loaded to the gills with 40s. Those were the days... :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Whenever I think of Old English, I think of the old Dr. Dre video (Nuttin but a G Thing) when they open the fridge and it was loaded to the gills with 40s. Those were the days...


Or your fridge at the Red house when you lived with Horn!!!
Ain't nothin but a g-thing baaaby...2 low-down-ni$$as going cazzzy......
I wounder how many times I have herd that song in my life.....


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

old english forties reminds me of when i got a minor at the age of 13, haha we were drunk as crap after 3/4 of one. now THOSE were the days!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

What is worse is driving through several sections of posted (pay) land loaded with water and ducks and not a (paying) nonresident around to stir them up.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I can't wait 3 more weeks, so the frickin circus, fair and carnaval all leave town, and I can resume my headacheless hunting


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

haha 95 cent 40's remind of when i was young hanging out behind the gas stops in Los Angles Metro drinking them bay bay's down.... alot of other rippin goin on too .... hahaha.. man if I could only tell...wow!!!

NWA was just gettin goin middle 80's... Ice Cube, Dr. Dre. Easy E.... damn for good memories..... shouldn't say it guys but I lived it.. woa... you can't believe it... Compton... bad ...hahaha...

I would like to take one of those beat up enduro cars through there about 100mph just blazin about 2am... .. run hehe

Now you all know way more than you need to... just to spice things up for us all...hahaha I listen to KK, Twista, Bone Thugs, Akon, hed p.e., and lots more now days. Try a little hed p.e. suffa to start your hunt... :lol:


----------

